# Eye of the beholder...



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

_*They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
I'd like to see what you consider beautiful.
**Please try to keep it organic or object related.

*_


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

That's nice Pappy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

A beautiful Kansas sky


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Jim W. (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Jim W I will raise you a slice...LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2020)

Oops!   I guess I broke the "half-naked people" rule!!      My granddaughter, Sara.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

Great idea for a thread.  Thank you, Marci!


----------



## peppermint (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Mar 26, 2020)

Clifton Mill in Clifton, OH  (I'm looking through the side windows of the nearby covered bridge


----------



## toffee (Mar 26, 2020)

London bridge iconic build....


----------



## Wren (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Mar 26, 2020)

Or any animal..........


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

@C'est Moi
"Oops!   I guess I broke the "half-naked people" rule!!      My granddaughter, Sara."
~*~
I will allow it. Brat. LOL


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS:  We NEED this right now!  Thank you so much for starting this thread!  Wish I had a picture to post on  here.


----------



## Wren (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

Wren:  I gasped when I saw this!  To me, the most beautiful image inthe world is horses running!  WOW!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Gaer said:


> MarciKS:  We NEED this right now!  Thank you so much for starting this thread!  Wish I had a picture to post on  here.


I will post enough for all of us. I had to start this. I'm so tired of all this coronavirus stuff. We need something peaceful.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Spring in Kansas


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

A field of sunflowers in Kansas


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Great! Now I'm starving. I'll be back. I need food.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 26, 2020)

Pappy first posted this pic on this forum. I loved it and made a copy.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Jim W I will raise you a slice...LOL
> View attachment 96828



I'll just put that right on my burger!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

LOL Jim


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

@RadishRose That is lovely!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, since I just got back from the cabin.....





Oh, and, my baby grands have a special place in my heart where beauty lies

Like this one;


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2020)

Spring


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 27, 2020)

_***Please do not post pictures of half naked people. 
 Yup, none of that "half naked" stuff. Post picks of  full naked people.*_


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

Last post of the day for me. I'm exhausted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

@win231 leave it to you. lol

@PopsnTuff what kind of tree was that white one? do you know?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @win231 leave it to you. lol
> 
> @PopsnTuff what kind of tree was that white one? do you know?


Pretty sure its the blossoms of a Weeping Willow tree.....I luv watching them sway when the wind blows


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Pretty sure its the blossoms of a Weeping Willow tree.....I luv watching them sway when the wind blows


they're wonderful. I love the lilac trees in the summer here. the lavender ones are my faves.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

ok...one more just for pops


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)

And here's another one back attcha @MarciKS


----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

This is the view from my daughter's livingroom window in the mountains


----------



## Gemma (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't have a picture, but to me, all dogs are beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't have a picture, but to me, all dogs are beautiful.


 You can borrow one of ours....


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 28, 2020)

Sunset on Maui...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

In the Games topic, I like the "Picture Words" thread.  Recently I posted this one, taken in the Sahara desert.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

@Liberty love the look on that guys face. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Apparently this is some of the world's most expensive chocolate...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 97031


Is this Wisteria?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)

Duster said:


> Is this Wisteria?


I think Wisteria and Weeping Willow trees might look similar while blossoming.....I'm no expert tho and they're both so beautiful!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You can borrow one of ours....



Thanks, Hollydolly.  I wish I could figure out why I can't post a picture of my Henry, but I've not been able to make it work.

Henry is a big ol' brown rescue dog with the most soulful eyes, and he is a wonderful friend and stress reducer.  He is 72 pounds of pure, unconditional love.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

@PopsnTuff  No pictures on your last two posts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 29, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @PopsnTuff  No pictures on your last two posts.


Oh no, can you see em now? for some odd reason the gifs arent opening, unless I delete and re-post.... hmmmm.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Oh no, can you see em now? for some odd reason the gifs arent opening, hmmmm.....


@PopsnTuff  Yes, I see them now, thanks!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

*I don't normally keep my home this bright because I don't like living in such a bright space. The room here is beautiful but, I'd have those drapes closed tight. LOL!*


----------



## Liberty (Mar 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @Liberty love the look on that guys face. LOL


Yeah, like he's guarding the Texas Bluebonnets!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 97411
> 
> *I don't normally keep my home this bright because I don't like living in such a bright space. The room here is beautiful but, I'd have those drapes closed tight. LOL!*



OK, I'm going to have to heartily agree that beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> OK, I'm going to have to heartily agree that beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder.


*Because I prefer it dark? LOL*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2020)

*Did someone say cake??
*


----------



## charry (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Sunrise, Sunset, and all the moments in-between - and the mysteries of the night sky.  It is a beautiful planet!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh Ruthanne!! How wonderful!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

So, I have a wedding to attend in December. I hate dresses. You think a nice mother of the bride type pant suit would be suitable?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I will post enough for all of us. I had to start this. I'm so tired of all this coronavirus stuff. We need something peaceful.


Love this music. So serene.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2020)

Not for everyone, but, I love the solitude of the desert.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Lc jones (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2020)

These folks provide the most beautiful visual experience I have ever seen. I love them!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> These folks provide the most beautiful visual experience I have ever seen. I love them!!


Spectacular visual and audio performances by far.....have you seen any of their shows in person @MarciKS?
To date I've attended four or five, over the years, with my son and grandson, all in D.C. under a big, big top tent.....my first was Totem and the last one last year was Luzia (their catchy visual ad said Luzia-mind)....I chuckle everytime I look at my postcard pic of them on my living room hutch 
never experienced anything quite like it!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Spectacular visual and audio performances by far.....have you seen any of their shows in person @MarciKS?
> To date I've attended four or five, over the years, with my son and grandson, all in D.C. under a big, big top tent.....my first was Totem and the last one last year was Luzia (their catchy visual ad said Luzia-mind)....I chuckle everytime I look at my postcard pic of them on my living room hutch
> never experienced anything quite like it!



I have not ever seen them live. But to be honest, I prefer the videos. If I was in the crowd I would miss the stunning details that delight me. I pretty much get so involved in watching the performances that I can't pull myself away. I was hooked the first time I saw them perform. They are so lovely. And so fascinating. I wish I could be part of the show. Nothing acrobatic of course.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

pixabay


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> A field of sunflowers in Kansas
> View attachment 96872


Wonder how they keep the birds away!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

Empty said:


> Wonder how they keep the birds away!



Not sure what you mean but, I've never seen many birds in the fields with sunflowers. Mostly bees.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Not sure what you mean but, I've never seen many birds in the fields with sunflowers. Mostly bees.


I planted a couple sunflowers a few years ago and the blackbirds tore them to shreds.  Maybe I didn't plant enough of them, eh?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

Empty said:


> I planted a couple sunflowers a few years ago and the blackbirds tore them to shreds.  Maybe I didn't plant enough of them, eh?



We used to have a couple out in the garden area of the nursing home. Ones the size of a 9 in dinner plate. I don't ever remember seeing any blackbirds at them. Just bees. Maybe it depends on where you are?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> We used to have a couple out in the garden area of the nursing home. Ones the size of a 9 in dinner plate. I don't ever remember seeing any blackbirds at them. Just bees. Maybe it depends on where you are?


N.E. Ohio - maybe that's it.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 17, 2020)

@RadishRose I think that young lady has a lot on her mind. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2020)

A clear Kansas sky...


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2020)

The 4 raccoons I feed must have spread the word.  Last night one of these cuties visited.  And she's pregnant - looks like she swallowed a watermelon.  She's also health conscious - she loved the Persian Cucumbers I gave her:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> View attachment 100062


Absolutely love ice-glazed nature!  Beautiful!


----------



## Mike (Apr 19, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks, Hollydolly.  I wish I could figure out why I can't post a picture of my Henry, but I've not been able to make it work.
> 
> Henry is a big ol' brown rescue dog with the most soulful eyes, and he is a wonderful friend and stress reducer.  He is 72 pounds of pure, unconditional love.


Open your picture in your PC Butterfly, then export it as "JPEG or JPG",
there are some guidance and instructions in the "Forum Suggestions",
area near the bottom of the home screen.

Mike.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 19, 2020)

Empty said:


> Absolutely love ice-glazed nature!  Beautiful!


Here's a few others that are not quite as nice.  I had to get to work so snapped them pretty quickly. It's too bad, in retrospect they would have made for some nice pics.

This just reminded me of when I was in 1st or 2nd grade in Indiana.  It had snowed and we tossed birdseed on the ground.  As I left for school I saw all the little footprints in the snow and just had to slide a cookie sheet under them and take in for Show & Tell.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 100198


This is what makes me wish I had done some international travel.

The critters on other continents are truly the stuff of other planets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't know why but, I've always thought geisha's were beautiful.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know why but, I've always thought geisha's were beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 100449


The makeup is like a fresh blanket of new-fallen snow...so clean and perfect.

And it makes the face just another part of the costume.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 98715


That would be my dream kitchen. Love the details and the colors. What a great idea for the range top. Just beautiful.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## danielk (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## benrose (Apr 29, 2020)

No pun intended with the current virus situation of course!


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Suzy623 (May 1, 2020)

benrose said:


> View attachment 101670
> No pun intended with the current virus situation of course!


How ironic! Our beaches just opened up today and this weekend I know it will be packed even though there are distance restrictions. And my fear has been that everything opening back up will increase the number of Covid-19 cases.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 1, 2020)

benrose said:


> View attachment 101670
> No pun intended with the current virus situation of course!


----------



## asp3 (May 1, 2020)

This is one of my favorite images from my trip to Peru back in 2007.  It was taken during our hike on the Lares Trek at about 12,000 feet in the Peruvian Andes.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

Suzy623 said:


> How ironic! Our beaches just opened up today and this weekend I know it will be packed even though there are distance restrictions. And my fear has been that everything opening back up will increase the number of Covid-19 cases.


*Not trying to be mean but can we keep the COVID posts for the COVID thread. Please. *


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

Since I'm pretending I'm in Paris tonight...


----------



## asp3 (May 4, 2020)

Another favorite image from the 2007 Peru trip, this was taken while on a double canoe in Sandoval Lake in the Peruvian Amazon where we were going to see giant river otters.  This image is very calming to me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Pixabay


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Manatee (May 8, 2020)

The hummingbirds that lived in the orange tree where we used to live.


----------



## Lewkat (May 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 9, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 9, 2020)

A freighter on Lake Superior coming to dock in Duluth, one of my favorite cities.


----------



## Mister E (May 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> View attachment 103656



I don't know about you but I find these type of shots to be the most lovely. They speak of loneliness and silence but at the same time they are just so tremendous.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Someone's ready for summer. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2020)

Indian Beach in Oregon


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2020)

Imagine being an adult and living in a treehouse.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Victor (May 26, 2020)

If most of you think these images are beautiful then it shows that beauty is not merely in eye of beholder. It's a cliche and only partly true


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

I was trying to take a picture of my pink toenail polish but it didn't come out so use your imagination.  It's fabulous.


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I was trying to take a picture of my pink toenail polish but it didn't come out so use your imagination.  It's fabulous.


Message it to me. I'll look at it. I like pink. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (May 30, 2020)

Natural beauty and




artistic beauty.


----------



## asp3 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 1, 2020)

It's one of my favorite times of the year when the Jacaranda trees are in full bloom here in San Jose.  We have a lot of them around the city but now since I'm working from home I'm not seeing as many as I usually do.  Here's one near the student union at San Jose State.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It's one of my favorite times of the year when the Jacaranda trees are in full bloom here in San Jose.  We have a lot of them around the city but now since I'm working from home I'm not seeing as many as I usually do.  Here's one near the student union at San Jose State.
> 
> View attachment 107781


is that like a lavendar?


----------



## asp3 (Jun 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> is that like a lavendar?



It seems a little darker than what I consider lavendar, but then again my color categorization isn't very accurate according to my artist wife.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


That is one gorgeous picture!


----------



## asp3 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2020)

Holy Name Cathedral in Chicago


----------



## asp3 (Jun 4, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Holy Name Cathedral in Chicago
> View attachment 108067



Nice shot.  I like the juxtaposition of the church with the sky scraper on the left.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 5, 2020)

A sequoia in Sequoia National Park, I've circled a person taking a picture to give an idea of just how large the tree is.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Jun 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It's one of my favorite times of the year when the Jacaranda trees are in full bloom here in San Jose.  We have a lot of them around the city but now since I'm working from home I'm not seeing as many as I usually do.  Here's one near the student union at San Jose State.
> 
> View attachment 107781


I love these trees, I've been wondering what the name is. They're abundant in LA county, gives me joy everyday I see them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

A hibiscus that used to be in our back yard.  We moved it to the front where it limped along for a few years but finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> A hibiscus that used to be in our back yard.  We moved it to the front where it limped along for a few years but finally gave up the ghost.View attachment 109865


Aww what a pretty thing.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 17, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 110032



What a gorgeous image, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2020)

asp3 said:


> What a gorgeous image, thank you for sharing it.


You're welcome of course asp3.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 110096


They look like the beautiful and very fragrant Stargazer lily.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2020)

Food can be most  beautiful, even just a bowl of butternut squash soup.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> They look like the beautiful and very fragrant Stargazer lily.



I'm not sure what they were.  They were just flowers on the deck of a place we stopped in the San Juan islands in Washington.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Pretty drink!


----------



## asp3 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

I love stuff that's colorful. I especially like those black and white images with a touch of color.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Waterfall on the road to Milford Sound


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2020)

A baby hippo; I have been fascinated with them since my first visit to a zoo as a child.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2020)

A tiny house.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2020)

Delete


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2020)

Another favorite animal, the giraffe.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2020)

Waikiki , Hawaii


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)

Greece


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 113957


Is that Greece?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is that Greece?


Yes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2020)

That's one of my favorite images from there.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)

London


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2020)

Balloon Vendor


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 114298


Is that one of your babies?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is that one of your babies?


Yes, it was my beloved Danny Boy who I had for about 8 years before he passed.  He was just a baby in the photo.❣


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Aug 2, 2020)

My grandson, not even 10 seconds after birthing at home, Daddy and Mommy’s hands on him.   His little body had just started to oxygenate so it was slowly turning from pale to purple and about 15 seconds after I took this picture he was pink and rosy.  

I guess maybe the picture isn’t all that beautiful, but my memories that accompany it make it so to me.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Ronni said:


> My grandson, not even 10 seconds after birthing at home, Daddy and Mommy’s hands on him.   His little body had just started to oxygenate so it was slowly turning from pale to purple and about 15 seconds after I took this picture he was pink and rosy.
> 
> I guess maybe the picture isn’t all that beautiful, but my memories that accompany it make it so to me.
> 
> View attachment 116171


It was beautiful to you & that's what matters here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 108497


Hmmm.....I think I'll call it a day, that so called big cat isn't going to show.


Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 98267





Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 98267


*Absolutely, definitely, oh yes, I'm ripping my clothes off right now to go skinny dipping.........oops, would all you ladies kindly look the other way?   *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice idea for a thread. If you would like to see more wonderful pictures, come on over to the Games topic, and look at all the various
"photo" threads there are. There's probably one for every color under the sun. But the only one I take part in, which I love, is called Picture Words.
We go through the alphabet, A to Z, and my latest turn was the letter V.  My picture illustrates "Vastness."


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

What is that?


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2021)

One of my great granddaughters, Nevaeh.


----------



## wcwbf (May 13, 2021)

Marlene said:


> Clifton Mill in Clifton, OH  (I'm looking through the side windows of the nearby covered bridge   View attachment 96833


are those icicles hanging from roof??


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 13, 2021)

Stereogram. What do you see?

*How to View Stereograms*

Relax your vision and unfocus your eyes. ...
The dots will double and will appear blurry. ...
Relax your vision little less or little more so that the two dost fuse into three.
Once they snap together, the coloring pattern will reveal the 3D image.


----------



## officerripley (May 13, 2021)




----------



## asp3 (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What is that?



Sorry Marci, I didn't see your reply.  That is the inside of a paperweight my wife made.  I took close up photos of her paperweights that were artsy in and of themselves.


----------



## asp3 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (May 13, 2021)




----------

